# fibro fog



## squrts (Aug 14, 2000)

geee,this board is really quiet lately.i was at the depression forum today,and ask,how to deleat a post.a very nice person told me,and guess what?right above the post area was an options list with the word"DELEAT"right there.boy did i feel stupid.then when i thought about it,i do that sort of thing all the time.its very embarassing is this part of fibro fog ya think?


----------



## weener (Aug 15, 2000)

Hi Denny:Yes, there are days when I can't add 2+2 then there are other days when the mind is sharp. Can't figure it out, but I know it's the fibro fog. On the bad days I try not to fight it, do the best you can and don't be too hard on yourself. For me it usually passes after a few days. Mind you even on my good days I still find the computer confusing. Hang in there Denny.


----------



## Guest (Oct 16, 2000)

Have you guys wondered if your fibro fog is caused by yeast overgrowth, yes, guys get it too. Just finished reading The Yeast Connection by a Dr. Crook and he lists fibro fog as well as IBS symptoms, and a lot of others as being a by product of yeast overgrowth. Following the diet, especially no sugar. he recommends along with caprylic acid pills and acidophilus did the trick for me.Casey


----------



## squrts (Aug 14, 2000)

i would surely die without sugar,nothing works anyway.


----------



## shrinky (Sep 14, 2000)

Hi everyone,I too would hate to have to go without sugar. I sometimes get the shakes and find a nice little chocolate bar helps. Besides that, we suffer so much we deserve to have a little luxury in our lives.


----------



## Guest (Oct 22, 2000)

Shrinky,Hate to tell you this but if you get the shakes you may have reactive hypoglycemia and I know you don't want to hear this, changing your diet is the answer, lots of protein, low carbs and hide the sugar, no bread or starch and you will feel a whole lot better. It'll get rid of your IBS too.Good luck,Casey


----------



## Guest (Oct 22, 2000)

I recently found the following excellent website which explains the "sugar sensitivity" problem. Especially good is the section called "Brain Chemistry 101" and "The Seven Steps". http://www.radiantrecovery.com/ Lynda


----------

